# Sparkling Gouramis?



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I'm in love, they are sooo very adorable and their care seems very similar to that of my Bettas. But one thing I couldn't find, are they a community fish? It said they are peaceful but it said nothing about whether or not they could be safely kept with their own kind or even alone. I kind of want to get a few and perhaps either set up a divider in my 20 L tank or get them their own tank and put them in there. But I need more info! Also other Gouramis are cool too... I think I'm finding another fish breed I like LOL But I love that the Sparkling ones are so small and cute!


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

I had some sparkling gourami for a while, and although they were small, they were quite feisty fish. I seemed to have a dominant fish that would harass the other two in the tank, and they were quite predatory, enjoying hunting down live worms and eating my killifish eggs. 

I provided a lot of cover for mine to give the other two a break. I think a space of 5-10 gallons would be plenty for a group. 

Honey gourami are another option if you want to go the gourami route. I don't believe they get very big or as aggressive as some of the other species.


----------



## Kittiesdragons (May 1, 2013)

I do agree, Honey gourami are pretty  I was just admiring them at my local Petco.


----------

